# Auger motor stopped



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 3, 2020)

I hsve a new Oklahoma Joes ryder dxl . A gear in the motor broke.  Cant be fixed.  Under warranty still , waiting since June 2020. They told me twice its covered.  They gave me 2  shop dates both times they didn't ship it . Anyway  I purchased it on Amazon  . The only motor I could find was for pit boss/ trager  smokers .  It  fit exactly like original part . 25 dollars on Amazon.   Folk don't wait for 3 months like I did .


----------



## bill1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Chinese-made products do seem to have a lot of common parts, don't they?


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 3, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Chinese-made products do seem to have a lot of common parts, don't they?


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes they do.  And believe it or not thats what the lady at Oklahoma joes told me . She said they are out of stock and are waiting for a ship to come in from China.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2020)

That is one thing about a stick burner. No moving parts to go bad.
Al


----------



## bill1 (Oct 4, 2020)

While I certainly appreciate Smokin'Al's point (and there's certainly poetic beauty in simplicity), our "_little_-stick burners" have few enough moving parts (or problem parts like igniters) that one can keep a shoebox of them on hand for the occasional failure...like a spare tank of propane.  And if you order in advance from the "slow boat from China" eBay or Amazon suppliers, none are going to cost you more than a tank of propane either.

So, TonyBsmokin',  was it at the start of a cook that the reduction gearbox stripped on that auger motor?  Or in the middle of a cook?


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 4, 2020)

Tonybsmokin said:


> The only motor I could find was for pit boss/ trager  smokers .  It  fit exactly like original part . 25 dollars on Amazon.   Folk don't wait for 3 months like I did.


That's an amazing fix. Do you have a link to the part you used?


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 4, 2020)

bill1 said:


> While I certainly appreciate Smokin'Al's point (and there's certainly poetic beauty in simplicity), our "_little_-stick burners" have few enough moving parts (or problem parts like igniters) that one can keep a shoebox of them on hand for the occasional failure...like a spare tank of propane.  And if you order in advance from the "slow boat from China" eBay or Amazon suppliers, none are going to cost you more than a tank of propane either.
> 
> So, TonyBsmokin',  was it at the start of a cook that the reduction gearbox stripped on that auger motor?  Or in the middle of a cook?


It was 





bill1 said:


> While I certainly appreciate Smokin'Al's point (and there's certainly poetic beauty in simplicity), our "_little_-stick burners" have few enough moving parts (or problem parts like igniters) that one can keep a shoebox of them on hand for the occasional failure...like a spare tank of propane.  And if you order in advance from the "slow boat from China" eBay or Amazon suppliers, none are going to cost you more than a tank of propane either.
> 
> So, TonyBsmokin',  was it at the start of a cook that the reduction gearbox stripped on that auger motor?  Or in the middle of a cook?


It was at the start


----------



## bill1 (Oct 4, 2020)

The reason I ask is I suspect your auger itself is stuck.  Before installing and powering up the replacement (and risk stripping its gears as well) make sure the auger turns freely. 
I always empty my pellet hopper right before I pull my meat, and then purge my auger to empty with the Temp reset to a high setting.  I always store my unit empty, and then run the auger in the "prime" setting for at least a couple full revolutions before adding pellets at my next cook.  (I time the revolutions too to make sure they're reproducible and consistent.)
I think a lot of auger jams happen when a little moisture gets the into remaining pellets, still in the auger during storage, and pretty much welds the auger to the feed tube. 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 4, 2020)

bill1 said:


> The reason I ask is I suspect your auger itself is stuck.  Before installing and powering up the replacement (and risk stripping its gears as well) make sure the auger turns freely.
> I always empty my pellet hopper right before I pull my meat, and then purge my auger to empty with the Temp reset to a high setting.  I always store my unit empty, and then run the auger in the "prime" setting for at least a couple full revolutions before adding pellets at my next cook.  (I time the revolutions too to make sure they're reproducible and consistent.)
> I think a lot of auger jams happen when a little moisture gets the into remaining pellets, still in the auger during storage, and pretty much welds the auger to the feed tube.
> Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes thanks , i pulled the auger out , nothing there is was free spinning.  I dont understand why the gear broke. But its up and running again.  I smoked  a 8.5 lb  pork butter yesterday.


----------

